# Cameras



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I LOVE to take pictures and I know there are many cameras on the market but I want to know who makes the best (affordable) camera or what camera you have and why you love it or would recommend it. I dont want anything to complicated. Just a really nice camera that I can point and click and can zoom in on far away things. 

Thanks in Advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm glad you posted this. I need a new point and shoot camera also since my 14 year old daughter took over my old one. I'm looking at Canon and Nikon, but there are so many models :blink: Does any one know how to prevent the gold glowing eyes?


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Im surfing the web now and came across a sony alpha 10.2 megapixel camera for 599.99 @ Best buy that I really like so far but I still want to know what others have to say because I want to take those beautiful pictures that look like a professional took them.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I have the Canon PowerShot A650 IS. I'm all about having a super clear picture so I alwaays want to have as many megapixels as possible. It has/had the most megapixels in a digital camera when I bought it last year and that is 12.1. It has more megapixels than alot of SLR cameras. I bought it for $400 last year. 
I've always used Canon power shots since forever. LOL I love Canon cameras. Those cameras can put up with me dropping it everyday and being lugged around in my purse everywhere. And they still work wonderfully. 

The only thing I wish it had was a higher speed of taking pictures. And you have to stay completely still so it can focus. It drives me crazy. :smpullhair: Gigi moves all the time so I can barely ever get good pictures of her because my camera is slow! LOL And Gigi is my favorite thing to take pictures of.  I want an SLR camera, they take amazing pictures. This lady at my dog meetup took the perfect picture of Gigi with her SLR and she said her camera was only $300! :smmadder: I want a new SLR but since there's nothing wrong with the one I have, I just have to wait for this one to die. LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ May 31 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783812


> Im surfing the web now and came across a sony alpha 10.2 megapixel camera for 599.99 @ Best buy that I really like so far but I still want to know what others have to say because I want to take those beautiful pictures that look like a professional took them.[/B]


Oh, you can get one for way less than that.. that's a lot! I have always been very happy with Canon PowerShots. You really can't go wrong with any of theirs. Here is a great site with pictures taken from the various cameras and reviews, too:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 31 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783814


> QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ May 31 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783812





> Im surfing the web now and came across a sony alpha 10.2 megapixel camera for 599.99 @ Best buy that I really like so far but I still want to know what others have to say because I want to take those beautiful pictures that look like a professional took them.[/B]


Oh, you can get one for way less than that.. that's a lot! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes that is alot. But Im new to this camera thing. Right now I have the Olumpus digital camera (its okay) but I want a REALLY GOOD one. I dont know how much they cost and would love to get one for 300 and under. Just need to know who has them that cheap. Im scared to look on ebay because Im scared it might not work or something would be wrong with etc. Im just seacrhing for the best camera at the best price.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ May 31 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783812


> Im surfing the web now and came across a sony alpha 10.2 megapixel camera for 599.99 @ Best buy that I really like so far but I still want to know what others have to say because I want to take those beautiful pictures that look like a professional took them.[/B]


It doesn't matter what kind of camera you have, and the more expensive ones, doesn't always mean that they're technically better than cheaper ones. Taking good pictures deal with different angles and perspectives and learning how to manipulate an image. LOL Yes, I take a photography class. :biggrin: I also know of professional photographers with $25,000 cameras. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

Look at this picture my friend took with her $175 sony digital camera. She did not use any photo editing program either. We were just throwing some leaves in the air, and her camera was on the ground. Beautiful. :Flowers 2: 









PS- I wouldn't get this camera my friend has because it broke 3 months after she bought it.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...82&hl=canon


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL.....ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL PIC :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 31 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783822


> Here you go.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...82&hl=canon[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 31 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783814


> QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ May 31 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783812





> Im surfing the web now and came across a sony alpha 10.2 megapixel camera for 599.99 @ Best buy that I really like so far but I still want to know what others have to say because I want to take those beautiful pictures that look like a professional took them.[/B]


Oh, you can get one for way less than that.. that's a lot! I have always been very happy with Canon PowerShots. You really can't go wrong with any of theirs. Here is a great site with pictures taken from the various cameras and reviews, too:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM
[/B][/QUOTE]

THATS A COOL WEBSITE....VERY FUN TO PLAY WITH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Diamond's Mommy! :biggrin: 

I bought this Nikon D40 at the end of last year, and have enjoyed it immensely.

Nikon D40

I'm an artist by avocation (although I run computers by vocation!), and like the "extras" on this camera since some photography is also a part of my "artistic" streak, but on the other hand it also has a very nice limited zoom lens built in, and also has an "auto" mode where you can just point and click and let the camera worry about the settings, whether or not to fire the flash, etc.

The images this camera transfers to my computer are quite massive, giving me a lot of leeway to fiddle with the image, zero in on my target, and reduce the size of the pic to get exactly what I want in the picture. Most of my pics of Button were taken on this one. 

As I recall, I got mine at a very reduced price, since it was the last one they had and I bought the display model. It was in excellent shape (just had a few extra fingerprints on it! LOL!), and was covered by the same guarantees that all the other cameras had. That's something you might want to look into in the "big box" electronics stores. They put cameras (and other things) on sale as they turn over their inventory. The place where I got mine stopped stocking the Nikon D40 because of the arrival of the Nikon D40X. You can pick up a real bargain on a GOOD camera that is just not the most "fashionable" one to have this season. We are not, after all, competing with photography geeks on who has the neatest camera with the most of the latest gadgets! B) 

In this day and age, a camera with really good quality photography is going to have a bunch of "gadgets" on it... but almost all of them also have an "auto" mode that works very nicely. I LOVE digital cameras!  

Look around in the shops and see what's available. :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm camera shopping too. One thing which was very helpful for me was to go to a camera/photography supply store when they weren't busy and talk to a photographer sales person. I just told him what my budget was and asked for recommendations.


dpreview.com is a great site to check out camera specs. and compare cameras


dpreview.com




Joy


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ May 31 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783804


> I'm glad you posted this. I need a new point and shoot camera also since my 14 year old daughter took over my old one. I'm looking at Canon and Nikon, but there are so many models :blink: Does any one know how to prevent the gold glowing eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the digital cameras available these days have software that comes with them that will allow you to "tweak" your pictures to get rid of this sort of thing, along with the "red eye" you sometimes get in people's eyes, and a host of other "sins". 

I prefer to work with my photos in Paint Shop Pro, a software package for artists, but I believe the package that came with my Nikon has this capability. I'm just more accustomed to working with my "old" program.

The way the "red eye" removal effect works, it should also work fine on "gold" or "green" eyes.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ May 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783870


> Most of the digital cameras available these days have software that comes with them that will allow you to "tweak" your pictures to get rid of this sort of thing, along with the "red eye" you sometimes get in people's eyes, and a host of other "sins".
> 
> I prefer to work with my photos in Paint Shop Pro, a software package for artists, but I believe the package that came with my Nikon has this capability. I'm just more accustomed to working with my "old" program.
> 
> The way the "red eye" removal effect works, it should also work fine on "gold" or "green" eyes.[/B]


An addendum: This odd effect happens because of local light conditions. It's almost impossible to predict ahead of time. The software solution to this creates a tiny "dot" of color (whatever color you choose... I'd choose black for a Maltie's eyes) in the eye, which basically just covers the gold. I used this particular effect in my avatar picture to get rid of the hank of hair hanging in Button's right eye that makes her look as if her eye is twisted off to the right. 

The trick on working with pictures, though, is to make a COPY of your original photo, and make your changes on the copy. That way, if you don't like the results, you just don't save it, and still have the original untouched. B)


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ May 31 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783872


> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ May 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783870





> Most of the digital cameras available these days have software that comes with them that will allow you to "tweak" your pictures to get rid of this sort of thing, along with the "red eye" you sometimes get in people's eyes, and a host of other "sins".
> 
> I prefer to work with my photos in Paint Shop Pro, a software package for artists, but I believe the package that came with my Nikon has this capability. I'm just more accustomed to working with my "old" program.
> 
> The way the "red eye" removal effect works, it should also work fine on "gold" or "green" eyes.[/B]


An addendum: This odd effect happens because of local light conditions. It's almost impossible to predict ahead of time. The software solution to this creates a tiny "dot" of color (whatever color you choose... I'd choose black for a Maltie's eyes) in the eye, which basically just covers the gold. I used this particular effect in my avatar picture to get rid of the hank of hair hanging in Button's right eye that makes her look as if her eye is twisted off to the right. 

The trick on working with pictures, though, is to make a COPY of your original photo, and make your changes on the copy. That way, if you don't like the results, you just don't save it, and still have the original untouched. B)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use a samsung 10.2 mp camera I got it online for about 80.00 and I love it. The only disadvantage i have found is a slower dely while taking the picture. It also has anti shake and crop and zoom and lots of other neat things I am just now figureing out. I do scrapbooking as a hobby and this camera is small and lightweight and travles easily in even my smallest purse!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the original photo my avatar was made from.

You can see the little cowlick that hangs in her right eye, but it makes her look as if her eye is out of alignment, so I used the "red eye" correction effect to remove the hair in the smaller version.










In the small avatar pic, it was completely impossible to see that it was just hair hanging in her eye and not an eye defect, so I corrected it.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ May 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783870


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ May 31 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783804





> I'm glad you posted this. I need a new point and shoot camera also since my 14 year old daughter took over my old one. I'm looking at Canon and Nikon, but there are so many models :blink: Does any one know how to prevent the gold glowing eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the digital cameras available these days have software that comes with them that will allow you to "tweak" your pictures to get rid of this sort of thing, along with the "red eye" you sometimes get in people's eyes, and a host of other "sins". 

I prefer to work with my photos in Paint Shop Pro, a software package for artists, but I believe the package that came with my Nikon has this capability. I'm just more accustomed to working with my "old" program.

The way the "red eye" removal effect works, it should also work fine on "gold" or "green" eyes.
I;ll have to try Paint Shop because when I tried the red eye it didn't work


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I recommend the Canon Powershot for a point & shoot. If you go for a DSLR camera,both Canon & Nikon are excellent. My choice would be the Nikon though. The megapixels is really not the most important part of a camera,anything 5 mp & over will give you a good quality picture. Unless you are going to be doing poster size prints,those very large 12 mp photos will just be taking up a lot of space on your harddrive.Still, if you plan to do a lot of cropping,you will get the best results with more megapixels.If you're going to be taking action shots,I'd splurge & get a DSLR.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ May 31 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783876


> I use a samsung 10.2 mp camera I got it online for about 80.00 and I love it. The only disadvantage i have found is a slower dely while taking the picture. It also has anti shake and crop and zoom and lots of other neat things I am just now figureing out. I do scrapbooking as a hobby and this camera is small and lightweight and travles easily in even my smallest purse!!![/B]


This sounds like a really NEAT little camera! B) One of my biggest complaints with my Nikon is that the thing isn't small enough to just "tuck away" in my purse or somewhere when I don't need it. So I usually end up with quite a load of "stuff"... dog, dog sling, camera usually in dog sling (unless Her Majesty decides that she wants to RIDE, then I have to hang the camera over my shoulder), water bottle, any other accoutrements I need. 

It can get a bit much sometimes. :huh: But I did get a great bargain on the "shop display" Nikon... it retails at around $450, and they let me have it for $249, and gave me a full complement of fresh batteries for it (since people had been playing with the camera while it was on display).


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ May 31 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783882


> I;ll have to try Paint Shop because when I tried the red eye it didn't work[/B]


Paint Shop Pro is reasonably priced, and is available in most stores that sell a large selection of computer software.

I think Corel owns it today... it was originally produced by a company called Jasc, and was in direct competition with both Corel Draw and Photoshop (it works with photos and can produce original art). I enjoy the software, and have been using it since 1998.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 31 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783886


> I recommend the Canon Powershot for a point & shoot. If you go for a DSLR camera,both Canon & Nikon are excellent. My choice would be the Nikon though. The megapixels is really not the most important part of a camera,anything 5 mp & over will give you a good quality picture. Unless you are going to be doing poster size prints,those very large 12 mp photos will just be taking up a lot of space on your harddrive.Still, if you plan to do a lot of cropping,you will get the best results with more megapixels.If you're going to be taking action shots,I'd splurge & get a DSLR.[/B]


Yeah, Im not making any posters just taking pics of the fam and of course mt baby Diamond who doesn't be still and it takes like 20 shots just to get 1 great pic.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Jun 1 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783948


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 31 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783886





> I recommend the Canon Powershot for a point & shoot. If you go for a DSLR camera,both Canon & Nikon are excellent. My choice would be the Nikon though. The megapixels is really not the most important part of a camera,anything 5 mp & over will give you a good quality picture. Unless you are going to be doing poster size prints,those very large 12 mp photos will just be taking up a lot of space on your harddrive.Still, if you plan to do a lot of cropping,you will get the best results with more megapixels.If you're going to be taking action shots,I'd splurge & get a DSLR.[/B]


Yeah, Im not making any posters just taking pics of the fam and of course mt baby Diamond who doesn't be still and it takes like 20 shots just to get 1 great pic.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Well, with the best camera in the world, you're STILL going to get 20-zillion shots of white fuzz streaking by. :wub: I know the feeling! :smpullhair: Interior photos are fairly dependent upon the subject actually being rather STILL, and that's a lost cause with a Maltie pup. :innocent: It's a lighting thing. Outdoors in daylight, a high-speed camera can get some great action shots. But if you're like me, most of the pics are taken at home, indoors. But the great thing about digital cameras is that you can always delete the "white fuzz" streaks.  These little characters are just plain too fast for a camera. 

But aren't they absolute loves? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

"Mercurial". THAT's the word I was looking for!

Button will be quietly munching a chewie, then suddenly gets a bee in her bonnet and starts charging around totally berserk! I swear that all I have to do is make a motion like I'm reaching for the camera, and she takes off, running in circles, yapping, trying to eat my feet, and leaping around like a grasshopper. It's weird... and so endearing! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I havea sony (think its a cybershot). It's pink and I love it (more for its abilities than the color of course). It has many settings for different situations but it also has basic point and shoot with the settings all predone (which is what I use most of the time). It has 8 megapixels which is good enough for me because it produces great photos and I have the option of reducing the pixels for when I am taking pictures merely to upload to my blog or to SM. I take my camera almost everywhere I go (though I often forget to pull it out). It wasn't that expensive either - though I can't remember how much since I bought it months ago. I got it fro best buy - you should check there!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

So I have narrowed my search down to these two cameras!!!

http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Pr...OLPIX-L100.html


http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Pr...OOLPIX-P90.html

I really like the P90 but I dont know if it will be too complicated for me. Hubby is buying me whatever camera I choose for my 21st bday next week. Just cant seem to settle on one? Can you guys take a look at them and tell me which one you would choose?

Thanks Agian For all your help!!!
:ThankYou:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow... I like both of them! B) 

It seems to me, though, that I'd lean toward the P90. I like the 24x optical zoom. Having that much zoom on your primary lens opens up a whole plethora of options for picture composition, especially if you like to do candid shots. If the price difference doesn't matter, I'd go with that one. Plus, it DOES have the "auto" function where you can just point and shoot and let the camera's computer worry about the settings. B) 

Imagine Diamond as a tiny dot in the distance, and you zoom in on her face, and catch her completely unaware of your attention. The second biggest problem I have with Button (after the fact that she's usually running around totally berserk!) is her coming up to me and sticking her nose straight into the lens if she sees I have the camera! :rofl:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

My favorite camera brands are Olympus, Pentax and Nikons. I'm not really a fan of Canon, only because the one I had was a bulky piece of crap. Currently I have a 10 megapixel Nikon Coolpix S550. I love it. Do you have a Costco or Sam's club membership? I ask this because they always have great deals on cameras and the packages often come with a wide-range of stuff.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

No I dont have a membership with Coscos or Sams. I need to get one!

Yeah I really like the P90 so thats the one I told Hubby I wanted. He said okay! I cant wait to get and start taking pics! As Soon As I get it Im going to post the neat pictures I take!!! 

Thanks Again For Your Help 
:happy dance:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Jun 1 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784348


> No I dont have a membership with Coscos or Sams. I need to get one!
> 
> Yeah I really like the P90 so thats the one I told Hubby I wanted. He said okay! I cant wait to get and start taking pics! As Soon As I get it Im going to post the neat pictures I take!!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see that you're settled on this! The 24x zoom what what sold me on the P90. B) 

And don't worry about the gadgets on the camera. You'll mostly be using "auto" mode. When you feel comfortable about experimenting with the "extra stuff", you will, and you'll learn all sorts of neat tricks with the system. Don't try to absorb the entire camera the minute you get it... just relax and enjoy it, and you'll learn over time. 

So when's your birthday?  

Big hug for you and Diamond! :grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know you've chosen your camera already but I just thought I'd add what my camera is for those who are also thinking about getting a camera.

I have a point and shoot Panasonic Lumix. The model I have is a bit older but it's pink and it's great. There's are a bunch of different settings like Macro, normal, simple, but there are also scenery settings for outdoor, candlelight, party etc.

My favorite part about it is that it comes with 2 Baby settings...which is great for skinkids and furkids alike because you can put their birthdays in when you're taking pictures of them and the file will automatically tell you how old they were when you were taking it...like 2 years, 3 months, 4 days. It's really convenient and I just love it.

Oh and also, jmo, but the battery on the Lumix doesn't wear out as quickly as on the Canon Powershot. I used to use the Canon but I found over the years I had to keep buying batteries for it.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Jun 1 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784377


> QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Jun 1 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784348





> No I dont have a membership with Coscos or Sams. I need to get one!
> 
> Yeah I really like the P90 so thats the one I told Hubby I wanted. He said okay! I cant wait to get and start taking pics! As Soon As I get it Im going to post the neat pictures I take!!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see that you're settled on this! The 24x zoom what what sold me on the P90. B) 

Yeah thats what had me sold too plus the look of it and that wonderful "pull out" screen

And don't worry about the gadgets on the camera. You'll mostly be using "auto" mode. When you feel comfortable about experimenting with the "extra stuff", you will, and you'll learn all sorts of neat tricks with the system. Don't try to absorb the entire camera the minute you get it... just relax and enjoy it, and you'll learn over time. 

So when's your birthday?  

June 9! Im making 21!!! I get to have my first legal drink :biggrin: (The last drink I had was at my wedding)

Big hug for you and Diamond! :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

All input was appreciated as to the fact my little sisters camera was stolen (Thursday) on her last day of school and she had a chance to read everyones comments so she can pick her new camera! She like the Nikon Coolpix s somethin the touch screen one. LOL


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Jun 1 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784410


> QUOTE





> So when's your birthday? [/B]


June 9! Im making 21!!! I get to have my first legal drink :biggrin: (The last drink I had was at my wedding)

QUOTE


> Big hug for you and Diamond! :grouphug:[/B]


All input was appreciated as to the fact my little sisters camera was stolen (Thursday) on her last day of school and she had a chance to read everyones comments so she can pick her new camera! She like the Nikon Coolpix s somethin the touch screen one. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now THAT really sucks! :shocked: Why can't people keep their mitts off of things that don't belong to them? But at least she's able to do one of MY favorite things... shopping for a new gadget! :walklikeanegyptian: 

On your birthday, be sure to have one for me! :wine: 

And... mercy! I left out the guy with the deep pockets! :innocent: Please add Diamond's Daddy in on that group hug! B) B)


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 1 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784386


> I know you've chosen your camera already but I just thought I'd add what my camera is for those who are also thinking about getting a camera.
> 
> I have a point and shoot Panasonic Lumix. The model I have is a bit older but it's pink and it's great. There's are a bunch of different settings like Macro, normal, simple, but there are also scenery settings for outdoor, candlelight, party etc.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a neat little camera! B) Lot's of clever features that can be very useful. As for batteries, I've found that if I use the regular peep-hole to aim the camera instead of relying on the display screen, it doesn't need to be recharged anywhere near as often. I've got mine rigged so the display screen will show me the picture I just took, then shut the display down. I've been using the camera for about two months now without having to recharge it. arty:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm glad you narrowed it down to the one you like, that's a great Camera! I really like the 24x zoom part and 12 mps. This should be great for you! Congratulations! I hope you enjoy your new camera and I look forward to more pics!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Jun 2 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784425


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 1 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784386





> I know you've chosen your camera already but I just thought I'd add what my camera is for those who are also thinking about getting a camera.
> 
> I have a point and shoot Panasonic Lumix. The model I have is a bit older but it's pink and it's great. There's are a bunch of different settings like Macro, normal, simple, but there are also scenery settings for outdoor, candlelight, party etc.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a neat little camera! B) Lot's of clever features that can be very useful. As for batteries, I've found that if I use the regular peep-hole to aim the camera instead of relying on the display screen, it doesn't need to be recharged anywhere near as often. I've got mine rigged so the display screen will show me the picture I just took, then shut the display down. I've been using the camera for about two months now without having to recharge it. arty:
[/B][/QUOTE]

There's no peephole on the Lumix I have, just a large screen and we did just use the peephole for the Canon but the Lumix battery outlasts it by far.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much for posting this as looking at canon G10 which is slr in small body - what are your thoughts on this one?


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 31 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783813


> I have the Canon PowerShot A650 IS. I'm all about having a super clear picture so I alwaays want to have as many megapixels as possible. It has/had the most megapixels in a digital camera when I bought it last year and that is 12.1. It has more megapixels than alot of SLR cameras. I bought it for $400 last year.
> I've always used Canon power shots since forever. LOL I love Canon cameras. Those cameras can put up with me dropping it everyday and being lugged around in my purse everywhere. And they still work wonderfully.
> 
> The only thing I wish it had was a higher speed of taking pictures. And you have to stay completely still so it can focus. It drives me crazy. :smpullhair: Gigi moves all the time so I can barely ever get good pictures of her because my camera is slow! LOL And Gigi is my favorite thing to take pictures of.  I want an SLR camera, they take amazing pictures. This lady at my dog meetup took the perfect picture of Gigi with her SLR and she said her camera was only $300! :smmadder: I want a new SLR but since there's nothing wrong with the one I have, I just have to wait for this one to die. LOL[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

curious what program best for green eye as all the programs say red eye but dogs have green eye and humans have red. If shooting in natural light no issues just with flash  i spoke to a photographer about it and he said it is tough as most programs do not have for green eye so you have to paint the eye so the eye looks dead due to painting over  any help on this as i bought photoshop and it did not have green eye adjuster either 



QUOTE (cindy6755 @ May 31 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783882


> QUOTE (mamapajamas @ May 31 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783870





> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ May 31 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783804





> I'm glad you posted this. I need a new point and shoot camera also since my 14 year old daughter took over my old one. I'm looking at Canon and Nikon, but there are so many models :blink: Does any one know how to prevent the gold glowing eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the digital cameras available these days have software that comes with them that will allow you to "tweak" your pictures to get rid of this sort of thing, along with the "red eye" you sometimes get in people's eyes, and a host of other "sins". 

I prefer to work with my photos in Paint Shop Pro, a software package for artists, but I believe the package that came with my Nikon has this capability. I'm just more accustomed to working with my "old" program.

The way the "red eye" removal effect works, it should also work fine on "gold" or "green" eyes.
I;ll have to try Paint Shop because when I tried the red eye it didn't work


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I have never seen that camera before. But it's a Canon and I LOVE canons, they are the best cameras, JMO. They've been in the camera business for a longggg time. I still have there film cameras from 15 years ago! And it still works!

My dream is to have a digital SLR and a digital pocket camera. The canon I have now, is kind of in between. LOL 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 1 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799338


> thanks so much for posting this as looking at canon G10 which is slr in small body - what are your thoughts on this one?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 31 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783813





> I have the Canon PowerShot A650 IS. I'm all about having a super clear picture so I alwaays want to have as many megapixels as possible. It has/had the most megapixels in a digital camera when I bought it last year and that is 12.1. It has more megapixels than alot of SLR cameras. I bought it for $400 last year.
> I've always used Canon power shots since forever. LOL I love Canon cameras. Those cameras can put up with me dropping it everyday and being lugged around in my purse everywhere. And they still work wonderfully.
> 
> The only thing I wish it had was a higher speed of taking pictures. And you have to stay completely still so it can focus. It drives me crazy. :smpullhair: Gigi moves all the time so I can barely ever get good pictures of her because my camera is slow! LOL And Gigi is my favorite thing to take pictures of.  I want an SLR camera, they take amazing pictures. This lady at my dog meetup took the perfect picture of Gigi with her SLR and she said her camera was only $300! :smmadder: I want a new SLR but since there's nothing wrong with the one I have, I just have to wait for this one to die. LOL[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a new Canon Rebel XSi 12.2 MP........I love it. It is a great camera!!! The color is so sharpe and clear with this SLR!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it just came out and it is the same size as s70 i have wanted something smaller  but may have to do like you said have a slr and a pocket one too - of course i only take pics of the dogs lollllll anything for the dogs lol


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799397


> I have never seen that camera before. But it's a Canon and I LOVE canons, they are the best cameras, JMO. They've been in the camera business for a longggg time. I still have there film cameras from 15 years ago! And it still works!
> 
> My dream is to have a digital SLR and a digital pocket camera. The canon I have now, is kind of in between. LOL
> 
> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 1 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799338





> thanks so much for posting this as looking at canon G10 which is slr in small body - what are your thoughts on this one?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 31 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783813





> I have the Canon PowerShot A650 IS. I'm all about having a super clear picture so I alwaays want to have as many megapixels as possible. It has/had the most megapixels in a digital camera when I bought it last year and that is 12.1. It has more megapixels than alot of SLR cameras. I bought it for $400 last year.
> I've always used Canon power shots since forever. LOL I love Canon cameras. Those cameras can put up with me dropping it everyday and being lugged around in my purse everywhere. And they still work wonderfully.
> 
> The only thing I wish it had was a higher speed of taking pictures. And you have to stay completely still so it can focus. It drives me crazy. :smpullhair: Gigi moves all the time so I can barely ever get good pictures of her because my camera is slow! LOL And Gigi is my favorite thing to take pictures of.  I want an SLR camera, they take amazing pictures. This lady at my dog meetup took the perfect picture of Gigi with her SLR and she said her camera was only $300! :smmadder: I want a new SLR but since there's nothing wrong with the one I have, I just have to wait for this one to die. LOL[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

